

Show HN: Betterpress, a collaborative publishing platform - mcgroo
http://betterpress.com

======
mcgroo
Betterpress is a collaborative publishing platform that makes it easier to
follow dozens of voices in topics or industries. It’s an aggregated newsfeed
and event calendar.

We started in a single niche: San Diego craft beer. There are 100+ breweries,
but there’s no easy way to follow the news and events of all of them.

With our tools, publishers collect content from contributors and distribute it
to readers through email, a web app, and mobile apps. For example, the SD
Brewers Guild collects events, news, photos and offers from 100 local
breweries and writers and distributes it to fans of craft beer.

We want to build a much larger audience for this combined content than most
breweries can build for themselves through social media and email.

We’ve been working on this since September. When it works here, we will
expand.

------
fiatjaf
It looks awesome, but it seems to be just about breweries. How are other
things going to be integrated?

~~~
mcgroo
Thanks! It _is_ just about breweries in San Diego right now -- that's our
beachhead and it's the only newsfeed we offer. (We're servicing one publisher,
the SD Brewers Guild, who invites people to contribute content.)

The goal is to have multiple newsfeeds that readers can subscribe to
(Restaurants, sports, education, art, neighborhood districts, etc). And then
let you choose which feeds to follow. You can see the feeds be viewed as a
omni feed (like reddit.com/) or separately (like reddit.com/r/subreddit).

To support this, we intend to let _anyone_ start a newsfeed about anything.
"Dave's eat-like-a-local" list in NYC. Main Street High's "news about school".
"Modern artists that matter". And that kind of thing.

